# pics of my new car



## Groders (Jul 12, 2003)

Here are some pics of my new car...just took delivery on it on Tuesday...I hope this works


----------



## ayn (Dec 19, 2001)

cool! nice car! your neighborhood in Korea looks so much like over here in the U.S., are most residential places just like that over there? that's pretty damn nice (comparing to HongKong, where I'm from)...


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Congrats on your new car !

:drive:


----------



## milski (Aug 25, 2003)

Nice! Enjoy your new ride! :thumbup: 

Why Korea? His 'avatar' says he's in NoCal?


----------



## LeucX3 (Dec 26, 2001)

Yeah and there are also late 70s/early 80s Camaros there too. 

Just kidding ya...


----------



## KP (Apr 16, 2002)

ayn said:


> cool! nice car! your neighborhood in Korea looks so much like over here in the U.S., are most residential places just like that over there? that's pretty damn nice (comparing to HongKong, where I'm from)...


  that's not Korea, trust me. You won't find any neighborhoods like that in Korea.


----------



## LmtdSlip (May 28, 2003)

Congrats on the new ride!

Enjoy it in good health.


----------



## tommyd (Jul 8, 2003)

Groders said:


> Here are some pics of my new car...just took delivery on it on Tuesday...I hope this works


Why wouldn't it work? Didn't you get the 'engine' option?
:rofl:


----------



## mppaz (Aug 7, 2003)

Groders said:


> Here are some pics of my new car...just took delivery on it on Tuesday...I hope this works


Looking good. Love that silver grey :thumbup:


----------



## ayn (Dec 19, 2001)

his profile saids Korea when I made that first reply... now it saids NoCal...


----------



## tgravo2 (Dec 7, 2002)

nice car, first 325 SP I see in SG  :thumbup:


----------



## Groders (Jul 12, 2003)

ayn said:


> his profile saids Korea when I made that first reply... now it saids NoCal...


I was in Korea when I ordered it and picked it up in phoenix and will be living in Northern California near Sacramento...Im in the Air Force so I move around alot. Sorry for the confusion:dunno:. I am already at the 1200 mile breakin...let the fun begin:bigpimp:.


----------



## Melissa (Aug 9, 2002)

Congratulations...it's a beauty! And welcome back "home". Thank you for your service!


----------

